# Floor delam



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

On my hobie power skiff i have a 6in by 4in delamination "bubble/boil" on the floor. The floor isnt soft or water logged.. It has an air boil like a surfboard gets. It seems the glass has just came loose from the foam core. Maybe not enough resin was applied at that spot? Im thinking about drilling a 3/8ish hole in the bubble then taking some epoxy resin in a seringe and very liberally squirting it all around in the void and then setting a brick or something heavy on it to hold it down as the epoxy cures. Sound like a good idea? Will it last? Im still in the process of painting the boat so i wanna fix it now, not after it comes back after its got awlgrip on it lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I like your solution.
Only thing I'd do different is drill a second hole.
One to fill and one to vent on opposite sides of the void.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I like your solution. Thanks Brett


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd inject some resin to prime it first then do the second batch after 20 minutes or so (depending on the resin used). then I'd also thicken the epoxy just slighty to keep it floating on top of the foam instead of soaking in. Not enough that it's like peanut butter or anything, just enough that you can still inject it.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats also a good idea. Im using a west system, its a new style, forgot the name but you mix it 1:1. The label says its good for bonding fiberglass, wood, metal, all kinds of dissimilar objects. I dont know if i can thicken it.. Im not fluent in epoxy just poly


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

any epoxy can be thickened. The challenge you will have with 1:1 is the quick gel time so you will need to work quickly. 
I'd mix some up and inject it by its self and give it 15 minutes to settle. Then get some wood flour/saw dust, or any other thickener really, and mix it in a little but not so much you won't be able to inject it. Push it in and weigh it down. 
You'll most likely need to sand the surface smooth and repaint after cause chances are it won't be even.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> get some flour



Could've stopped right there.
Even baking flour can be used as thickener.
Always available in the kitchen.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

True and if you ever get lost at sea mate ya can eat yer boat  ;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol no food no rot. I thought i heard it all. Learn somethin new every day ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Epoxy and baking flour, that'll stick to your ribs.
After it set up, that'd make for a mean ricochet biscuit!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

If i want a ricochet bisquit i just gotta ask my wife to cook!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Note: if you have a "bubble" then the glass is stretched and if you just fill the cavity you will end up with a solid hump. Might need to remove some of the glass to get it to lay flat. You can remove small amounts easy by cutting with a razor blade across the bubble and the compress the glass to the deck with one side on top of the other then make one cut through both layers. Then proceed as described. Just check that it will lay flat before you fill the cavity (if you don't want a hump).


----------

